# Anyone sold a saddle outright to Saddles Direct?



## Nic (17 April 2013)

Per title, looking to sell one of mine and would welcome experiences.


----------



## Mrs Pink (17 April 2013)

I took an Albion dressage saddle to them early last year to ask if they would buy it, but they said no and that they no longer buy them in, but they would market it for me and charge me a fee, which I agreed to. They advertised the saddle at what I thought was over the odds, a lump more than I'd paid for the saddle a couple of years earlier but it didn't sell, so in the end I ended up sticking it on Ebay and selling it that way.
They are only 5 mins down the road from me though, so I hadn't spent a lot on postage/fuel etc. and they do appear to have a high turnover so it probably depends on the saddle. They've also had a change in personnel so things may have altered since last year and they may now be buying in again, probably best to give them a ring, they are always very helpful


----------



## Nic (17 April 2013)

Thanks, I've had a few emails back & forward and I'm not sure if I'm missing something.
 They asked for a picture where I had already sent one & asked what I want for the saddle where I had already told them what it had been valued at & requested the price they would offer. 

Maybe as well to just call them for a chat!


----------



## Mrs Pink (17 April 2013)

Hope you can get something sorted

They do appear to have a huge turnaround, everytime I go there's always a huge pile of boxes either going out or coming in, and the phone is non stop!!!


----------



## Oscar (17 April 2013)

They told me they no longer buy saddles outright, but sell them on a commission basis, or I could pay to advertise privately on their site.  I sold via ebay in the end.


----------



## jj_87 (17 April 2013)

I live 5 mins away and popped down with my almost brand new saddle, she then told me that they would sell it for £850 and went on about how long etc. so I asked how much would they offer me and she offered me £375!!! I was utterly disgusted by the fact they thought I was so stupid! 
Wouldn't buy from there either!


----------



## cobden99 (17 April 2013)

Agree with Oscar - I have sold a saddle to them a while ago (Jeffries dressage, sold really quickly) but since they have moved I believe they now only sell the saddle on your behalf.


----------



## bellatrix (17 April 2013)

I enquired once when I wanted to sell one, they offered me a really low price so I ended up selling it on eBay for quite a lot more!!


----------



## oldie48 (17 April 2013)

I had a Jaguar saddle which my own  (very reputable) saddler would not part exchange as he didn't like them. Saddles Direct sold it on my behalf, I was pleased with the price I got and the service they gave me. I would deal with them again if I couldn't part exchange with my own saddler.


----------



## dressagelove (17 April 2013)

jj_87 said:



			I live 5 mins away and popped down with my almost brand new saddle, she then told me that they would sell it for £850 and went on about how long etc. so I asked how much would they offer me and she offered me £375!!! I was utterly disgusted by the fact they thought I was so stupid! 
Wouldn't buy from there either!
		
Click to expand...

This, I had a similar experience, and it's ridiculous. I was quoted £600 for a £2k saddle.... err no thanks.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (17 April 2013)

To be honest it's so difficult selling second hand saddles, I have a bunch of Albions, barnsby, Ideals etc some of them virtually new and I can't even give them away.
So very gratefull for anyone providing any sort of help towards selling these saddles !
It's an impossible market for them..


----------

